# The Network the World Needs



## thebhef (Apr 29, 2009)

Getting the Network the World Needs

This is a pretty cool video about culture being read/write vs read-only. I found it pretty interesting, and I expect a lot of you will, too. Here's hoping it's not a repost..
Larry Lessig is a lawyer dealing with DMCA laws, and has been dealing with them for about 15 years. Warner Music recently issued a takedown notice for this video.

Not Smart: Warner Music Issues DMCA Takedown On Larry Lessig Presentation | Techdirt


----------

